# saving fry?



## bettaboy691 (Nov 25, 2006)

my platy has recently giving birth to what i counted to be 5, well that was this morning, i only saw one now, i was wondering as all my other tanks are full and i wasn't expecting her to have the fry so soon, would it be possable to catch the 1 fry and place him in a smallish container with a few plants in and float it on top ot the tank water, i could do daily water changes but its the heating i need, would the heat travel though the plastic sufficently, if the container wouldnt stay afloat what could i use to float it? polystrene,bags filled with air, or should i tie it to the side?please reply A.S.A.P as i dont want this only surviver to have the same fait as his siblings ... eating :-(
thanks for any help you give


----------



## piotrkol1 (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm not exactly sure if this container idea yours is gonna work, atleast the floating part. You could maybe use the container temporarly but I'd most definetly say no longer than a week. So answering your question use the container if its big enough for a day or two ,but get a tank as soon as possible.


----------



## bettaboy691 (Nov 25, 2006)

thanks for the reply, but i managed to get to the petshop and purchase one of those breeder nets,i put the fry in a while back and its doing well,thanks for your concern tho.


----------



## leafgirl115 (Mar 26, 2006)

yes that is better as the nets alow water flow. Keep puting in fry as you find them. They hide in your tank i have found some after 2 weeks. Feed the little ones crushed up flake food.


----------

